# PgAdmin4 auf anderem Port laufen lassen?



## OnDemand (15. Jun 2020)

Hi,

kann ich PGAdmin4 auf einem anderen Port laufen lassen als auf 80? Ich finde ums verrecken keine Lösung.

Grüße


----------



## Dukel (15. Jun 2020)

The config.py File — pgAdmin 4 6.18 documentation
					

pgAdmin - PostgreSQL Tools for Windows, Mac, Linux and the Web




					www.pgadmin.org
				




Die Einstellung


> DEFAULT_SERVER_PORT = 5050


klingt danach.


----------

